# Unbenutzte Variablen in WinCC flexible löschen: Anleitung



## Unregistrierter gast (7 November 2006)

Hat schonmal hier gestanden (Danke, nicS), der Vollständigkeit halber noch ein Link dazu:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=24161077&caller=nl

Anleitung:
Häufig werden Teile von vorhandenen Projekten in ein neu zu erstellendes Projekt kopiert, um Projektierungsaufwand zu sparen.
Hierbei werden auch Variablen und Objekte mitkopiert, die im späteren Verlauf im neu erstellten Projekt nicht weiter verwendet werden. 

WinCC flexible bietet eine Funktion an, mit dessen Hilfe sich diese nicht verwendeten Variablen anzeigen lassen. 

Wählen Sie im Menü "Bearbeiten" den Befehl "Suche im Projekt...". In dem sich öffnenden Fenster können Sie die gewünschten Suchoptionen anwählen. 

Um z.B. nach nicht verwendeten Variablen zu suchen, wählen Sie den Punkt "Filter" an. Als Objekttyp wählen Sie aus der Textliste "Variable".
Unter dem Punkt "In" geben Sie den Ordner an, in dem der Objekttyp gesucht werden soll. Dies ist besonders dann sinnvoll, wenn sich mehrere Bediengeräte in einem Projekt  befinden. 

Unter "Verwendung" wählen Sie den Unterpunkt "Nicht verwendet in" -> "Alle Typen" an. Betätigen Sie anschließend die Schaltfläche "Jetzt suchen". 

Auf der rechten Seite werden Ihnen nun alle nicht verwendeten Variablen angezeigt.
Zum Löschen dieser Variablen markieren Sie die entsprechenden Variablen und klicken mit der rechten Maustaste auf die markierten Variablen. Es öffnet sich ein Kontextmenü, über das Sie die Variablen löschen können.


----------



## nicS (8 November 2006)

Oh, war dann wohl Gedankenübertragung in das System bei Siemens, 
ich schreibe hier wie es geht, und dann gibt es gleich einen FAQ
dazu. 

Oder Siemens schreibt hier ab :twisted: 

Gruß
   NicS


----------



## JesperMP (8 November 2006)

Unregistrierter Gast.
Danke !


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 November 2006)

nicS schrieb:


> ..Oder Siemens schreibt hier ab :twisted:..


Ich habe schon seit Jahren den Verdacht dass Siemens manche Themen aus dem Forum aufgreift. Und das ist auch gut so. Ganz besonders wenn es zur Beseitigung von Bugs beiträgt.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

